# Movie Review- Assault on Precinct 13



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Action/Adventure and Crime/Gangster 
Starring: Ethan Hawke, Laurence Fishburne, Maria Bello, John Leguizamo, Drea de Matteo 
1 hr. 49 min. During a snowy New Year's Eve, a mobster is temporarily incarcerated at Precinct 13, the soon-to-close police station. As the sun sets and a long night begins, a motley crew of policemen and prisoners reluctantly captained by a cop must band together to fight off a rogue gang that wants to free the mobster. 

I thought the story line looked retarded but it is one of the best action movies I've seen lately. The plot listed above is not correct (the last sentence)... but I will not give away what happens thus the twist! 

Ethan Hawke is an up and coming actor and cant wait to see more of his films. :mrgreen: Laurence Fishburne played an awesome and convincing mobster. There is a lot of blood, guts and violence. The special effects are spectacular! The movie gives off a vibe of realness. 

Another good thing is it is a remake of John Carpenters Assault on Precinct 13. It is very well written. And although I have not seen the original this movie is outstanding. 

I WOULD recommend it and I WOULD see it in theaters.


----------

